# New Construction Painting in SW Washington



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Exterior of new home in SW Washington area built by Reality Homes and painted by Northwest Painting out of Woodland Washington. We applied two coats of Miller "Evolution" Velvet Paint. Body color is "Tyson Taupe" Accent color is "Shaker Red" And trim color is "Sayward Pine"


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice video only using still pictures. Love the music that's going to be in my head all night. Great job painting.

I looked at your you tube channel you have a few videos. Invest in a go pro and a tripod would take your videos to a next level. Time lapse is always fun to see. Wouldnt have to be the whole job just little snip its.


----------

